# Awaiting test/xray results for allie ~ anyone?



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I don’t have any advice, but I am very sorry you are going through this. I hope that you get news soon, and I hope its good news! I will be thinking about you. Try to stay positive!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks.. Allie is such a sweet girl. I am disabled since my brain surgery and she helps me with balance issues, we spend all our time together and well, ya know. She's a great dog, and we understand each other, already!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Keeping positive thoughts for both you and Allie.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Sending good thoughts for Allie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way... that the mass is benign and that Allie has a long healthy life ahead of her.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

How scary for you - sending positive thoughts for Allie - and you!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Sending prayers for Allie.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good thoughts coming for both of you!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks.. I know you guys understand!
I go between teary eyed, and hugging my dog, and then thinking 'she's gonna be just fine!!"

Right?? 
Where do I find medical information to read about dog stuff??
Thanks all..


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

NapaValleyGolden said:


> Sending prayers for Allie.


Hey, my husband's family is from Napa Valley.. we will be in Napa this Christmas..
He went to school at St. John's and we were married there, in <cough> 198cough0cough

anything to get my mind off.. of my pup..and lumps.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Allie in our prayers. I hope you get positive news from the vet soon.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you. I think prayers are the best. And prayers that wraps around the country helps. I know it does.
Thanks again.
I wish I could post a pic of Allie. She is such a sweet girl with a beautiful face! When I go to post a pic, it asks for a url, which I don't have. I have it on my computer, but it won't upload the pic.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Thinking ONLY pawsitive thoughts! You and Allie are #1 on my prayer list.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

One more of my girl in AK..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Most likely, it will be okay! I know the fear, though. Brook, my money pit, is going to get a lump biopsied next week too.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Was this the same? Have you been through this before? What can you tell me about the process? This is new to me!
I'll keep a good thought going for you too.. you said money pit? I'll get pet insurance .. like right after this is over.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, Brooklyn has just been one thing after another. Hurt paw, blood work, hip X rays (no real reason other than my own peace of mind), recheck of bloodwork because it came back weird the first time, UTI, and now this lump!

I have had a few dogs' lumps aspirated. It's not a big deal in general. I paid $70 I think to have one of my last foster's (Ivy) lumps sent to the lab, and all came back normal 

Mammary lumps are always something I worry about. Brooklyn's is just a weird fatty bump the size of a grape. It's on her loin, maybe an inch below the top of her back, so I'm not too worried. I want to know what it is, though!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My prayers are with you and Allie. I think it will all be good. 

Jenna Prayers for Brooklyn too.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Prayers being sent from WA. for Allie!:smooch: It is worrisome, any lump...but as Jenna said, most lumps are benign. Lexi has had a lump biopsied, and so has my little Doxie Ruby. Both were benign....just fatty tumors. They did remove the large lump on my Doxie, as it was starting to interfere with her walking. It was in her hip.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

3SweetGoldens said:


> Prayers being sent from WA. for Allie!:smooch: It is worrisome, any lump...but as Jenna said, most lumps are benign. Lexi has had a lump biopsied, and so has my little Doxie Ruby. Both were benign....just fatty tumors. They did remove the large lump on my Doxie, as it was starting to interfere with her walking. It was in her hip.


I'm just a little north of you.. in Kirkland. I guess there's just two radiologist here in Puget Sound that checks out the lumps that get sent out.
I heard he has 30 years experience with reading x-rays, so that makes me comfy.
So, they aspirate them? I hope that's all it is.. I'm concerned that perhaps her previous owners were back-yard breeders.. and she was extremely shy, and she might of been hit. The hard mass is really more under her elbow area.. really a weird place for the hard lump to be at..
I'm still praying. But, I do feel it's going to be alright.
Still appreciate all the good thoughts and prayers for my sweet girl Allie..


----------



## bb'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

*Allie*

Sending many positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending lots of prayers for sweet Allie!!!! I know how hard waiting for news can be!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

The vet called. The radiologist thinks it's malignant. They want to biopsy Monday, and then wait a week to remove it.
She said it's 'discreet' so I guess it has defined edges. 

Can a person just skip that step and remove the tumor? And send the tissue out for biopsy?

I'm so sad. I've only had her a year and it doesn't matter. I love my Allie.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is a prayer for your girl from just a bit west of you.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks.. the stupid vet skipped out and didn't call me back. The receptionist called me back and was giving me a quote for Monday's biopsy. I asked about the surgery to just remove the tumor. She said that bone tumors.. are hard to get all of it. So, the vet wasn't totally honest with me. I just said to the receptionist, it's a bone tumor? And she said it looks like it ..
This is just getting worse in my eyes. I don't know what to say or do at this point.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Unbelievable. That's just not right that the receptionist was the one to tell you about the bone tumor. When do you see or talk to that doctor again?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sending lots of prayers for sweet Allie, hoping you get some good news and it's not bone cancer!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

"Unbelievable. That's just not right that the receptionist was the one to tell you about the bone tumor. When do you see or talk to that doctor again?"

Sorry I didn't do the quote thing the first time.. 
My answer..
Monday, to pick up her records, films and take them to the new vet  This vet doesn't get to see my dog any longer. I have a good referral to another vet in the area.

And yeah, I agree.. that's so wrong on many levels. I had put a phone call in to the vet, and she didn't return my call, so I thought that the phone WAS the vet. And it was the receptionist to give me the biopsy quote. 962. 
And this vet can't do general surgery. I'm a little more than a little ticked at this point. I liked her to begin with. I think that I deserve a little more respect than how I've been treated. I know I'm upset, but I can 'cowgirl' up when needed and keep it together.
I'm doing more reading, and I'm still optimistic, I don't know for certain that the tumor is malignant, OR am I putting my head in the sand? She doesn't seem to be in pain, she isn't off her feed, she is moving okay, she isn't coughing, she had an hour play in the off-leash park. She is urinating/#2 okay.. or maybe we just found it early and things would/could get worse?

I dunno.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I say try to put your mind at ease( I know that may not be easy) until Monday and then,let's see what's really going on here. I'm so glad you dumped the other vet. Just know that you are not alone in this. This forum is loaded with support! In the meantime prayers going out to you and Allie.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Good for you for switching vets immediately. There's no excuse for being treated that way, and to hear potentially bad news from the receptionist is over the top. Will you be taking Allie to the new vet on Monday? They always want to do a biopsy, which is correct so they know what they're dealing with. Fingers crossed that the radiologist is wrong, and she's got a benign growth. Remember to breathe until Monday.....the waiting is the worst!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry the way you were told about something that is at this point not for certain. I find that really horrible, that she wasn't much more compassionate about discussing this with you herself. Certainly the receptionist should NOT be the one speaking with you about any feelings on what she "thinks" it may be. I am Glad you are taking her to another Dr. on Monday. I will be praying for your sweet Allie, and I know how hard it is waiting. My Lexi just had her toe amputated last Thursday, and it will be two weeks till I get the results back. My heart is with you, and I am here for you!! The waiting is so hard! Everyone here are so kind and supportive, and it has been a big help to me in dealing with all Lexi has been through. 
Wow...you aren't far from me at all! Thoughts and prayers heading your way, for sweet Allie and for you as well.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

First, I am so sorry you and your beautiful girl are having to go thru this. Prayers coming your way that it turns out not to be bone nor malignant.

Second, I can't believe that vet treated you that way. My vet has always been the one to call and give me news good or badl. That is the way it should be.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Allie and I went to the off-leash park again today. I struck up a conversation with whom I will call an "Angel" at this point.
She said I shouldn't waste any time. Take Allie to WSU, a teaching veterinary hospital. She said she wanted to check on me tomorrow to make sure that I call. I am going to call in the morning, see if they will see Allie and proceed from there.
I'll get the records from the Vet Clinic -A- and see if I can fax the records to them at WSU, across the state and go from there.
And pray to St Frances of Assisi, the patron saint of animals to allow us to get an appointment. The good news from the person at the park? Her golden was treated for under 400 dollars with chemo pills and all. She wasted time she said in Western WA trying to get treatment for her GR, and that I shouldn't do the same. She said just get there and trust that they will do the right thing by Allie.

Serendipity I think.

Things always happen for a reason.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

OH NO.. I can't believe these people.. The vet from Clinic -A- as I called them, called me, as I had called on Saturday, the one where the receptionist had said "bone tumors are hard to get at/out" well the vet that called this morning. I had just woke up, and no coffee, so I'm not as friendly, sorry..
Well, she calls, and I said that I'm thinking of taking Allie to WSU for treatment. I said that I wanted her films and charts so I could pick them up.

I didn't like the way I was treated.. that I was told 962.00 and that I was concerned since it was a bone tumor.. the vet says ... "I don't even know if it's a bone tumor, it's along the 4th rib" and "who said that?" and "that was incredibly insensitive" and "I have the right to take my dog wherever I want". I told her I had the worst weekend because of the receptionist. 

Well, at least she got it.. and I am. I can't have my dog's records.. she will transfer them to the next vet. BUT, at least she knows that her receptionist blew it by being insensitive. Sometimes, when I get mad at someone, I cannot think entirely straight and words just come pouring out, and this case it did.

She thought WSU was a good choice IF Allie has bone cancer. This has been too emotion fraught for me!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have just been steadily hoping that Allie will be just fine. Twice, I've had cancer scares with goldens that turned out to be much more benign problems, and I'm going to keep hoping that WSU tells you some wonderful news. I am pretty sure you have a legal right to a copy of that chart. Many times, I have walked my chart from our vet to a specialist such as an orthopedist. That office does not sound very respectful of pet owners.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I have just been steadily hoping that Allie will be just fine. Twice, I've had cancer scares with goldens that turned out to be much more benign problems, and I'm going to keep hoping that WSU tells you some wonderful news. I am pretty sure you have a legal right to a copy of that chart. Many times, I have walked my chart from our vet to a specialist such as an orthopedist. That office does not sound very respectful of pet owners.


No they didn't sound respectful. The vet wasn't forthcoming with information. As the owner the vet should of told me where the tumor was at, what exactly they see.. exactly what they tell humans. Not whitewash the information. 
Do we have the same rights as in HIPAA? She wouldn't let me have the charts nor films. She said she would send them over.
I am trying to not go to WSU if I can avoid it.. it's over 400 miles from me, but I will if that's what it takes!

Thanks for the continued good thoughts. I'm starting to think(and hope and pray)that this may be just a scare, but trust me I never want another scare like this one.. it's been mixed up with incredible insensitivity as well.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would change vets just because that vet and office staff stink and sound like jerks!
Praying for sweet Allie and hoping it is nothing.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Debles said:


> I would change vets just because that vet and office staff stink and sound like jerks!
> Praying for sweet Allie and hoping it is nothing.


Appointment scheduled with another vet that worked getting a foxtail out of Allie last summer. We had gone to Santa Cruz, and even though we watched her, she still got into foxtails.. two stuck. This place was great, and can do the general surgery if necessary.

Thanks.. I see the surgeon tomorrow at 830AM PST.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

They should give you anything you ask for. Once you pay for them those pictures are yours.

I hope all goes well with your dog. I deal with a teaching hospital here in MI for a lot of my dogs "bigger" issues, I love their care. 

Good luck. Hoping it is not anything serious.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Allie said:


> OH NO.. I can't believe these people.. The vet from Clinic -A- as I called them, called me, as I had called on Saturday, the one where the receptionist had said "bone tumors are hard to get at/out" well the vet that called this morning. I had just woke up, and no coffee, so I'm not as friendly, sorry..
> Well, she calls, and I said that I'm thinking of taking Allie to WSU for treatment. I said that I wanted her films and charts so I could pick them up.
> 
> I didn't like the way I was treated.. that I was told 962.00 and that I was concerned since it was a bone tumor.. the vet says ... "I don't even know if it's a bone tumor, it's along the 4th rib" and "who said that?" and "that was incredibly insensitive" and "I have the right to take my dog wherever I want". I told her I had the worst weekend because of the receptionist.
> ...


thinking of you and Allie. as for Allie's records, i dont understand why your vet wont give you them. when we switched vets, i had emailed our original vet and told them i needed Roxy's records asap, i went the next day and had a copy of everything(5 yrs worth) sorry you and Allie are going thru this


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will say a prayer for good news tomorrow. I dont blame you I would be changing vets ASAP from the treatment. When we moved being in the military every vet made a copy for our records to take to the new vets.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Allie.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Keeping Allie and you in my thoughts.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just found your thread and my heart goes out to you. this issue would be stressful enough without the added rollercoaster of misinformation and ill treatment.

You and Allie will be in my thoughts and prayers for a good outcome.

she is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Update on Allie and the new vet. First I absolutely love him. Explained everything in detail, explained my testing options, treatment options from the the best to the worst situations in the most compassionate way. He was cognizant of my finances. 
The needle aspiration is done. Interesting thought. Allie was treated for foxtails last summer and the dr mentioned that might be the problem. If only 

Well that's it for me for now. I love this vet. The other vet needs the take a course in bed-side manner abd how to deliver bad news. My new is really great !!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It is WONDERFUL you found a vet you are comfortable with. Here's hoping he can resolve Allie's issue. :crossfing


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is great news that you ar happy with your new vet. IMO that is one of the most important things! Hoping that you will get good news about the problem and treatment..


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Glad you are feeling better about her care provider. Trusting, and respecting your vet is important. 

I hope all goes well, keep us informed.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad you like your new vet. that will make it much easier all the time.

When will the results be back from the aspiration?

My old guy had a very worrisome lump a couple of months ago and it turned out to be benign (an infection from a bug bite probably) - I hope and pray Allie's is too. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

I'll keep you and Allie in my thoughts and prayers. It sure doesn't take long to get so very attached to these wonderful friends.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Me too... yep.. and get this, I do mystery shopping on the side, and this WAS a mystery shop, the vet clinic that really messed with me.. they are going to get a really, really BAD report. They will know WHY they can't get new business, or perhaps retain their patients/people clients.
Whew, whatever the outcome, I can deal with the new vet. Trust in your care-giver, people or your pet is the utmost importance.
I might know today. The pathologist is there today. The doc came out as I was paying, and he said they were there, so I might know late today. I hope I do. I might repeat the test in a month or so, based on the vet's recommendation to see if it's still clear (fingers crossed that it is)

Praying to St Roch - patron saint for dogs. Intersting story of St Roch(or Rocca)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are keeping our finger and paws crossed for good news for Allie. I am so glad that you really like your new vet. A great vet relationship is very important. We are our furkids advocates since they cant speak for themselves.  Always go with your gut, it is not usually wrong.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I have kept an eye on this thread. I'm so very glad you found a vet you're comfy with. I'm praying that your girl is okay and this is just a scare.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

So glad the new vet is working out, it is stressful enough when our guys/girls are under the weather. Keeping positive thoughts for a good result for Allie.



Allie said:


> Hey, my husband's family is from Napa Valley.. we will be in Napa this Christmas..
> He went to school at St. John's and we were married there, in <cough> 198cough0cough.


St. John's Catholic or Luthern? My husband grew up down the street from St. John's Luthern. Such a small world.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

St John's Catholic.
No call yet..still waiting. Still keeping hope.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

So glad to hear you really like your new Vet! That is wonderful news! Hoping you get a very Positive call very soon from the Vets office!:crossfing I know what you are going through....I have another week to wait for Lexi's results from her toe amputation. It sure makes you feel so helpless and anxious. I hope that call is VERY SOON! Hugs to you and your sweet Allie.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Any news??


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I called day before yesterday, and they said the lab results weren't in yet; and the vet will call when they are in. I had the vet tech on speaker phone and my husband listening in. I wanted to make sure I heard everything right. He says he heard Monday before we will hear anything.
I will def post either way.. I'll need support no matter what..
Thanks all.
Kat - Allie's mom


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Will continue to keep Allie in our thoughts till we here all is well!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

It's sarcoma, the pathologist wouldn't rule out the osteosarcoma, the vet tried to get the pathologist to say it's the chrondrosarcoma, but she pathologist said she saw some things that concerned her.
So, I have to decide whether to do the biopsy or head straight to the rib re-section.. or do the biopsy first.
Help. I want to keep her around.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, this is what I found:

Canine Chondrosarcoma TreatmentCanine Chondrosarcoma Treatment tends to be necessary in dogs 1 - 12 years of age or older and is not as severe as the more common Osteosarcoma. Chondrosarcoma accounts for 10% of bone cancers. The cancer is found in the pelvis area, bones around the nose and the rib area. 
The tumor grows in the bone cartilage (cartilage is connects the bones together and allows for smooth bending of the joints) and can move to the lungs. It is usually found in the nose, ribs and pelvis. Only 10% of cases result in the cancer spreading to the lungs.
This type of tumor tends to be found in German Shepherds and Mixed-breed dogs.
Your dog will not be in pain from this disease. 
*Diagnosis of Canine Chondrosarcoma*

Your Veterinarian will take X-Rays to take a look at the effected area and to determine if the cancer spread to the lungs. They may also do a fine needle aspiration biopsy (take a sample) of any enlarged lymph nodes (lymph nodes are gathering points for cancer within the blood circulatory system). Depending on the results, canine chondrosarcoma treatment will be recommended. 
*Symptoms of Canine Chondrosarcoma*

Symptoms vary depending on the location of the tumor.


*Nasal Chondrosarcoma* – Sneezing and nasal discharge possibly accompanied by breathing difficulty.
*Ribs* – Swelling where the ribs come together (costochondral junction)
*Pelvis* – Pain when examining the area
*Vertebrae/Spine* – No visible signs

*Canine Chondrosarcoma Treatment*

Surgery is used to remove the tumors. Consult your Veterinarian as to whether surgery is considered a cure or will extend the life of your pet.


Gosh, I'm sorry, but it sounds that if it IS Chondrosarcoma, that surgery might just take care of it. And, hopefully you caught it early and you CAN have her around for a very looooong time.

How are You doing?


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm in shock.. we went for a walk yesterday and Allie was frolicking around and running like the wind. It's hard to believe that she's got a sarcoma. The lump is getting bigger.
The vet called as we were getting ready for a walk. 
I'm still thinking of taking her to a veterinary teaching hospital. The vet here said the life expectancy is still short; 2-3 years.
The pathologist wouldn't rule out osteosarcoma. I can't believe my dog is only 3 1/2 years old and we're dealing with this. I'm a mess. I love my dog.. rib resection is about 3500k. I'm on disability so the funds are going to be hard to come by. But, I will do what I can


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would go to the vet college. Maybe they can work with you on finances. Maybe these websites will have some information to you. 
http://www.goldenretrieverfoundation.org/research.html
http://landofpuregold.com/home.html


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am SO sorry for the dx. I hope you can get her properly taken care of. 

It is amazing you get this devastating dx, and your dog is happy as a clam running around. Wouldn't love to be in her position!

Thinking of you. Have a nice holiday. It will be hard, give your dog a great big hug for me. 

Ann


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this dx for Allie. I can only imagine how difficult this is for you. The best thing you can do for her in my opinion is to not hesitate to make WHATEVER decision you make. No one but you and yours know what is best for all concerned and we are not here to judge that decision but to support you in it. As difficult as it is make the best of the holidays and when you decide and have a moment let us know. And remember we are always here for your support.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I sent an email to one of the coordinators. I'm going to enjoy Christmas as it's going to be hard to get into a teaching college over the Christmas break.
I think it's wise to not open up Allie at this point in time, but to let the professionals do the surgical biopsy. 
I'm really devastated. I can't help but cry. I don't want to be a downer, so I probably won't come here to check in until after the holidays.. or when I have free time and it's okay to cry.. you know? I think you all understand. I love my dog, and can't even fathom saying goodbye to her so young. It's still unknown what we are dealing with. I have to get a spine to talk to people and not be a downer to family and friends.. my husband understands.. even he cried last night. That's how special she is to our family in the short time she has been in our family.
God Bless and I'll be checking in later. But trust me when I say, I will be working to find answers for this dear dog.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I called WSU vet college this morning and they can't make any appoinents till Monday. I'll call back then. Thank God for my retiree status as an airline employee, I can fly free to Pullman to the vet college. 
Merry Christmas. You know what I want for Christmas!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope your appointment at WSU goes well. I'll keep you and Allie in my thoughts and prayers and wish for a christmas miracle for you.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Back.. Allie has an appointment at WSU on Tuesday the 5JAN at 2PM. I'm excited for Allie to see a vet at teaching college.. and hopefully we can treat this, and have some more time together.
I'll keep you posted on Allie's trip to Pullman WA. Now to find out about a place to stay for me and Allie, I think I'll have to spend the night there.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad you have an appointment and I hope they can help.
I'm sure someone at WSU could recommend a hotel that accepts dogs.

Good luck! I'll keep you and Allie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for Allie and you and help at WSU!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I pray you have a good appointment. There are comfort inns that accept dogs. That's where we stay when traveling with Duke. Be prepared to be there a loooong time.

I'm so sorry you're dealing with this.

Cindy & Duke


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Now onto WSU Vet college..*

Thanks all. I've been calling the different hotels in the Pullman WA area, and since the college town has only around 8K townspeople, it's limited!
Allie is a service dog, so there isn't a problem with accepting her at any hotel/motel.

I'm blessed that I can fly over there from Seattle on an airline pass, so that's free, and I found a hotel for 40 + tax. Now to find a car/van for comfort.
The website says to plan on an overnight, so that's what I have to do.

I'll run into a bit of a scheduling snafu, I've been waiting to see a neurosurgeon for a couple of months and my own appointment is the 7JAN, but I think I can make it.. at least I hope I can.
I feel optimistic, I felt a little intimidated to call the vet college.. but now the call is over and they acted like it was nothing to come over from the Seattle area.

.. Allie is doing well too. She is resting up after the Christmas festivities


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> ...I can only imagine how difficult this is for you. The best thing you can do for her in my opinion is to not hesitate to make WHATEVER decision you make. No one but you and yours know what is best for all concerned and we are not here to judge that decision but to support you in it...


Beautifully said my friend!


.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*

Sorry I missed this until now and glad your Allie is doing well.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I called back to WSU this morning and they said that the appointment would last two days, that the cost is 100 dollars.. what a deal!
So, I'm excited and apprehensive about this. I see other goldens around town and a bit sad, that mine is sick. I want the best for her.. I wish she wasn't sick. But, she is, and we have to do what we can to help her out.
How come we get so attached to our furry friends so quickly? Is it me? Or does everyone get emotionally attached like this?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Allie said:


> Is it me? Or does everyone get emotionally attached like this?


It's not just you! Will be thinking about you and hoping for the best.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is not you, these furbabies can steal our hearts so fast and when they are sick it is like they are one of our children. ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so glad you were able to get Allie into WSU next week. I'll be keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

hang in there...waiting is so hard - try not to let it overwhelm you...sending positive thoughts your way...


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

The beginning of Allie's journey with cancer.. I just found this when I looked up chondrosarcoma.


----------

